# Sex Shop Ads / Banners...



## nice777guy

Any chance there's a TAM discount?!?!

:rofl:

:smthumbup:


----------



## Cherry

Okay, so ever since you mentioned it a while back in another thread, I see them all the time on here... This morning though I had a singles ad on the top... Appropriate here as I'm working on my marriage.


----------



## nice777guy

Cherry said:


> Okay, so ever since you mentioned it a while back in another thread, I see them all the time on here... This morning though I had a singles ad on the top... Appropriate here as I'm working on my marriage.


Good point...

What about discounts on dating sites?

(what dating site did you see???)

Cherry - some of us are DONE! Fork in us - DONE!


----------



## Cherry

lol, I don't remember, but it had 3 side by side profiles of single people in a little banner at the top, I'll see if I can catch the name for you if I see it again.


----------



## nice777guy

Cherry said:


> lol, I don't remember, but it had 3 side by side profiles of single people in a little banner at the top, I'll see if I can catch the name for you if I see it again.


Thanks! A print screen would be good...


----------



## Chris H.

If it was a singles banner, it was probably served by Google. I try to block those (NOT appropriate).

Actually, Eden Fantasys is having a cyber monday sale, I think it is 20% off anything, use coupon code HOLIDAY.


----------



## Chris H.

Btw, the Eden Fantasys banners only show in the sex section. Didn't really think they were appropriate for the rest of the site.


----------



## nice777guy

Chris H. said:


> If it was a singles banner, it was probably served by Google. I try to block those (NOT appropriate).
> 
> Actually, Eden Fantasys is having a cyber monday sale, I think it is 20% off anything, use coupon code HOLIDAY.
> 
> Don't ask how I know this.


:smthumbup:

Thanks Chris!


----------



## Cherry

Chris H. said:


> If it was a singles banner, it was probably served by Google. I try to block those (NOT appropriate).
> 
> Actually, Eden Fantasys is having a cyber monday sale, I think it is 20% off anything, use coupon code HOLIDAY.
> 
> Don't ask how I know this.


Every time I go to that section that red spiral dildo is staring at me... 20% off you say?? Sweet Merry Christmas to me


----------



## SockPuppet

Ive seen on my facebook there are companies that offers/promote affairs as being marriage savers. 

Maybe we could get some of those ads on here, and do some real help to these marriages.


----------



## Chris H.

SockPuppet said:


> Ive seen on my facebook there are companies that offers/promote affairs as being marriage savers.
> 
> Maybe we could get some of those ads on here, and do some real help to these marriages.


Haha, those are the ones I usually block every time Google serves them on our site.


----------



## notreadytoquit

I hope you don't put any inappropriate ads on this site as I like to sometimes check the board from work and I don't want to get in trouble because of some ad I don't really care about.


----------



## joe kidd

nice777guy said:


> Any chance there's a TAM discount?!?!
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> :smthumbup:


Check your local yard sales. :rofl: ( I would freak if I saw a used toy for sale at one of those)


----------



## Chris H.

More coupon codes:


----------



## nice777guy

Chris H. said:


> More coupon codes:


For Eden's I assume?

Discreet billing and shipping I hope?


----------



## Chris H.

nice777guy said:


> For Eden's I assume?


Yes



nice777guy said:


> Discreet billing and shipping I hope?


http://www.edenfantasys.com/support/shopping/privacy-policy/


----------

